# sulcata breeder in Tampa FL?



## Camdens tortoise (Mar 6, 2013)

I am looking to get a sulcata tortoise and Im afraid to get one from a pet shop for fear it has not been properly taken care of. Anyone know of any breeders in the Tampa bay area?


----------



## TampaTort (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm sorry that I don't know any local breeders but the Repticon show is coming to the Florida State Fairgrounds this weekend, March 23rd and 24th. There are many vendors there with torts. I wish you luck.


----------



## Camdens tortoise (Mar 18, 2013)

I actually found a breeder on here and my little guy arrives tomorow! I was actually planning to go to the show and get one there but I have heard a lot of horror stories about getting one and it dying a few months later. Not sure how well they take care of them and I feel pretty confident with the people on this forum. Thanks for the response though! Do you live in Tampa?


----------



## TampaTort (Mar 20, 2013)

I do live in Tampa, and I try to go to the show every time it comes to town, at least to look. I am always looking for more information. This time is just to look, bc we are planning on moving soon, still within Tampa, so no new additions until after the move, but I would like to learn who in the area to go to. Does your breeder deal with other torts, or solely Sulcata?


----------



## Camdens tortoise (Mar 20, 2013)

to be honest Im not sure. I found him on this forum. Arizona Sulcata, you should check him out. Super helpful and easy to deal with...plus my little guy is adorable! LOL Im assuming you already own a tort? Do you own a sulcata?


----------



## TampaTort (Mar 20, 2013)

Yes I do. I have 4 sulcatas and 2 red foots, and I still don't think that is enough. I started with two juvenile sulcatas and have grown slowly from there over the past three or so years. I'm glad to hear you got your little guy and I wish luck.


----------



## Camdens tortoise (Mar 20, 2013)

well, its nice to know someone who lives around here that also has a sulcata incase I need advice! LOL


----------



## Amber_123 (Mar 20, 2013)

I live right by Tampa!


----------



## Camdens tortoise (Mar 21, 2013)

yay, so there are several tortoise lovers in Tampa!


----------

